# Bible Reading Questions



## blhowes (Feb 3, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but for those of you who have time set aside daily when you read the scriptures as a family, do you also ask them questions about the scriptures you've read? For the most part, when we've read the scriptures as a family, I haven't asked questions, but it seems it'd be more beneficial to ask questions about key things in the chapter read. Do you go through the passage by yourself ahead of time and come up with your own questions, or do you have other sources you use that have key questions to ask?


----------



## Christoffer (Feb 3, 2010)

What age are your kids? Mine are 1 and 4. I don't ask questions, I just read a couple of verses, explain to them (or rather him, the 4-year old) what it means, read a few more, explain and so on. Then we just close by saying a prayer somehow related to what we've read.

The only times I've asked questions is when we went through the 10 commandments.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, it would depend on the age of your kids. I recall our working on the Shorter Catechism in the evenings with our older kids and expecting the oldest to know the answer and to be able to explain it, preferably from scripture; the second oldest needed to learn the answer; and our youngest (at that time) mostly needed to know what was going on.

With our two little ones and our oldest one still at home, we read some scripture without questioning, although I freely _ask_ questions of my husband (things always jump to mind when I read or hear the scriptures) and feel that it helps show the kids that we should be engaged with the word. Sometimes my husband will ask specific questions to our "teenager," particularly when the text applies to something they've discussed or perhaps something from church. My husband also tries to incorporate what we've read into our prayers.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 3, 2010)

Christoffer said:


> What age are your kids? Mine are 1 and 4.


My boys are 14 and 19.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 3, 2010)

Our kids, ages 8 and 9, are allowed and encouraged to ask THEIR questions at the end and to make comments. They often do. I occasionally ask questions, but more often my wife or I will make comments. It seems good for the kids to see my wife and I engaging the Scriptures together and to know they're free to join in. I think if I made it more about me asking questions it might seem like a lesson, and I like that particular time to feel more relaxed.

I don't prepare ahead of time. But I often scan the passage I'm about to read and offer a quick recap of what we read yesterday before I start in.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 3, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> With our two little ones and our oldest one still at home, we read some scripture without questioning, although I freely _ask_ questions of my husband (things always jump to mind when I read or hear the scriptures) and feel that it helps show the kids that we should be engaged with the word.


I think you nailed it as to my reason for wanting to ask questions, to get them more engaged with the word. Rather than just reading a story about Jesus, for example, I'd like them to look at the who, what, when, where, and how of the story.


----------



## Andres (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I don't have any kids, so it's just me and my wife. I read and she listens and then after I just generally ask her what she thought or if anything came to her mind and that opens up discussion. Your kids are older, so perhaps you could go this route too. I don't think you neccessarily have to have a series of questions prepared beforehand to quiz them on, but I do think it's important that there be some discussion. I think discussion facilitates meditation so that you guys don't just breeze through a chapter or two and then forget about it ten minutes later.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 3, 2010)

Given the age of your kids, I'd lead a discussion asking some leading questions and encouraging their questions.


----------

